# FAQ erstellen per HTML



## EuroCent (29. Januar 2005)

Wie erstellt man eine FAQ per HTML?

Will mir eine FAQ erstellen aber wenn möglich per HTML

Gibt es da ein Tut oder ein vorgefertigtes FAQ?

Wäre schön wenn es sowas gibt!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Januar 2005)

HTML Tuts gibt es wie Sand am Meer!

Wenn du die FAQ nur in HTML machen willst, wird die "Wartung", bzw.Aktualisierung aufwendiger, da alles "per Hand" neu erstellt, auf den Server gespielt werden muss, etc.....

Aber im Grunde spricht nichts dagegen, beziehungsweise JA es ist auch NUR in HTML möglich.


----------



## SilentWarrior (29. Januar 2005)

Ich verstehe die Frage gar nicht.  Die FAQ stellen doch ein ganz normales HTML-Dokument dar, dessen Inhalt sich lediglich von den anderen unterscheidet. Wo liegt da genau ds Problem?


----------



## EuroCent (30. Januar 2005)

Ich will eine eigene FAQ erstellen und daher die Frage

Wo gibt es denn dafür die TUT´s

Ich habe ja hier keine gefunden


----------



## Thomas Lindner (30. Januar 2005)

Einfaches HTML lernst du mit selfHTML oder z.B. w3Schools.com oder http://www.webdesign-referenz.de/html_tutorial.shtml


----------



## EuroCent (30. Januar 2005)

Man HTML Grundwissen habe ich ja schon aber weiss nicht wie ich das dann hin bekomme das wenn man zB: Warum Registrieren? da drauf klicke soll er es öffnen aber noch in der FAQ.htm oder FAQ.php je nachdem!

Davor also vor "Warum Regi?" soll ein Plus sein was dann wenn man drauf klickt sich öffnet und dann ein Minus da ist und wenn man da drauf klickt dann ist es zu es sollte aber da keine neue Seite auf gemacht werden oder so!

Wie ich die Schreibe weiss ich ja, aber wollte es eigentlich so machen wie es in einem WBB - Board auch ist!


----------



## Sven Mintel (30. Januar 2005)

Mag sein, dass du HTML-Kenntnisse hast.... anscheinend weisst du nicht, was FAQ sind.

FAQ kannst du von mir aus auch auf einen Bierdeckel kritzeln.... was du meinst, ist das Aus/Einblenden von Ebenen --> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials130001.html


----------



## EuroCent (30. Januar 2005)

Ja genauso was habe ich gesucht DANKE


----------

